# connection between water cooled air compressor and chiller



## algalis (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey guys,
does anyody know about the detail for connection between air cooled chiller and water cooled air compressor? Some use heat exchanger between two units. Is it ok if we do not use any heat exchanger? what is the operating temperatures? Is there any minimum operating water temperature for water cooled air compressor?


----------



## bigbob (Oct 3, 2017)

Are you asking about piping the outlet of your water cooled compressor into the inlet of a refrigerated air dryer?

The heat exchanger between the two is called an aftercooler.

If you can give me more data like what the HP is of the compressor, and the size of the air cooled chiller, I can answer all of your questions.


----------

